# ABTs-What do you do when you run out of filling?



## fire it up (Jul 23, 2009)

The other day I decided to make up some ABTs.  I had 20 jalapenos but only one brick of cream cheese so I figured I might not have enough and I didn't feel like running back out to the store.
I prepped up what I could... (filling was cream cheese, taco blend shredded cheese, chipotle rub and red onion/green habanero/lime juice mix)


The remaining ones I did half with chunks of pepperjack cheese and the other half with some leftover pulled pork, both with some Curley's BBQ sauce (thanks Rivet)

The ones with just cheese were ok but nothing special, the pp ones were really good though, nice and sweet with a little heat and BBQ'd pig meat it can't be beat.
Also as to not be wasteful and to try something new I decided to take the guts and throw them on the far side of the smoker and let 'em dry.  Ended up throwing them into the oven with a few dried chipotles to finish them up.

Ground up and made one hell of a HOT chipotle powder, and I mean hot.


I can't be the only one who has run out of filling while prepping ABTs, anyone else run out and have to sub with something different?  What did you use, was it any good?


----------



## chisoxjim (Jul 23, 2009)

brilliant improvisation on the chipotle powder & the pulled pork ABT's.


----------



## ocsnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

nice job on thinking on the run...  looking great...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice work on stretching those prepped peppers to the max.

I have run out of mix a couple of times, and found I had no more cream cheese to make more. I did have more thawed sausage, so I just added cheddar to the meat...not a bad twist. I don't think you can go wrong with any filling, as with fatties. If you like it, toss it in and smoke 'er up!

Eric


----------



## wutang (Jul 23, 2009)

Sounds like something worth doing even if you don't run out. Nice work


----------



## herkysprings (Jul 23, 2009)

Roast the leftover peppers, and use them in a fattie.


----------



## meatball (Jul 23, 2009)

I've run out and just smoked the peppers plain, saved them for another meal. They're great sliced up on a salad or in a burrito or something. In fact, last weekend I made a couple and didn't have any cream cheese, cheddar, mozzerella or much cheese at all to speak of (DUH -- 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) Anyway, I did happen to have a little bit of a brick of Velvetta left and so I used that. Well, unfortunately that stuff melted so fast and dripped right out of the ABT (I did them canoe style like you). SO, I saved the peppers and stuffed them just yesterday and reheated on the grill. Obviously the cheese wasn't smoked, but the pepper was and it was still tasty. 

BUT...I love the PP idea! I might try those out on purpose - great job!!!


----------



## dirtman775 (Jul 23, 2009)

Honestly Fire......i run to the nearest store 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...literaly


----------



## rivet (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey FiU, nice work! I ran out once and just rubbed the jalapenos with olive oil and smoked them with the rest. Came out fine and tasty!

Nice use of the curley's, by the way~ gonna have to try that myself!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 23, 2009)

After seeing alot of your Q views I couldn't imagion you running out of ideas with anything. I like the pork and cheese sounds good.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 23, 2009)

The PP and cheese is a winner!  Next time I do em some will be those.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 23, 2009)

Great work and good ideas.


----------



## pignit (Jul 23, 2009)

I always keep sausage in the freezer and I'll just defrost a little and stuff the jalapeno with it and wrap it in bacon. I usually mix up too much filling and have some of it leftover.


----------



## planeguy (Jul 24, 2009)

I had planned on making a batch and upon opening the cream cheese I discovered some nice green mold (No... I didnt use it..crossed my mind though)

I had some leftover boneless Rabbit loin that i shredded, then added some Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce, shredded munster cheese and wrapped it up in bacon. 

All I can say...wish I had access to more Rabbit.


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 24, 2009)

Like you, I've used leftover pulled pork.  I always have some chilli in the pantry.  Chilli, onion, and shredded cheese makes a d*mn fine ABT.


----------

